# Jackapong in Colliers Wood and BJJ in Epsom



## mansoor999

Hi guys,

I'm trying to find out whether anyone has experienced these two clubs and what they are like. I'm interested in both styles and am looking to get back into the training after a long while.

The BJJ club in Epsom is with an instructor called Ricardo

I have no informationon Jackapong other than whats on their website.

Thanks


----------



## toxo

im planning on joining this class (Jackapong) as my girlfriend lives 5 mins away. Whats it like?any info would be very halpfull


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk

Ricrado De Silva is an excellent BJJ instructor and a real nice guy too. I have trained (sporadically) there for a few years now and all the guys are a great crowd.

www.novaforca.co.uk is the new club website.

The club always does well in competitions which reflects well on the quality of instruction.

Jackapong, just so we are talking about the same club, is in the bottom floor of a massive office block by the entrance to the tube? If so I have trained there once, and it was ok. Friendly atmosphere and attentive instruction.

It was a bit more crowded than usual as that night there were efectivly 2 clubs training there because..... if you are more local to Epsom, Theo a former student at Jackapong, experianced MT fighter and BJJ Blue Belt at Nova Forca now teaches MT in Epsom.... and due to hall availability we did a session at Jackapong.

Bit more info on Roicardo and Theo http://www.novaforca.co.uk/about.html

The classes are Wed at 8 Concorde Hall, Horton Footpath, Horton Hill, Epsom, Surrey, KT19 8SR at the moment.


----------



## toxo

funny my girl friend is from epsom but has recently moved to colliers wood:rolleyes: yeah thats the right place, im just in two minds if its anygood as i read this http://www.scorpionsthaiboxing.co.uk/krumark.htm

that slates the [email protected] out of the club but then again his son his the muay thai instructor at the roger garcie acadamy and im sure thay wouldnt of hired someone who was trainined my a fake:baffled:


----------



## Sports-Select.co.uk

The story on Scorpions sounds totally unrealistic and unlike any of my brief experiance. I suspect some rivaly between scropians and jakapong as scorpions used to train in the building behind the referenced rainbow centre in the story.

I have also trained with scropions on a few occasions. The classes I did were based around a set of combos you would throw while your partner padded. I think there were 8 combos that you threw in order repeated for 5 mins, then you swap, repeated a few times. After that sparring. I'd say you had a better chance of more personal attention and technique critique at Jackapong as the instructor moved around during drills to observe and advise. At scorpions you were pulled out of normal pairs and partnered with Mark (usually if you were a fighter expecting to fight shortly) where Mark would advise and instruct, great if you were picked a bit shit if you weren't.

Mark and his two boys obviously hold some impressive credentials.

I guess try both and see which you prefer, or mix it up with each once a week.


----------



## Cha$e

Exactly what i said to Toxo, just try them and see which you yourself feel comfortable with. Toxo i'll as my instructors tomorrow for you and see if they have anything to add.


----------



## FlikstRR

Waking up a Dead Thread!!

the kickboxing class i attend, the MMA class on the weekends and my gym every day means i pay ALOT per month for my training.. im looking to drop kickboxing which is the most expensive and possibly move over to muay thai.. or at least investigate the cost..

im looking at:

Scorpions

Jackapong

Lumpini ( Lumpini Crawley Muay Thai )

KO London Muay Thai ( KO London Muay Thai Gym - KO Gym South London )

KO/Lumpini are about 30mins from me in Tadworth so I have to level in the cost of driving there every day.. but i also saw the scorpians site so im not sure on Jakapong.. Im looking for a club i could pay monthly.. go to every day or 3/4 days + anyway both classes and open gym.

was/is there any further info on these?

EDIT: check this link.. most notably the forth comment: http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50183


----------



## toxo

dont go to jackapongs. i could only train on the weekends and made this clear to them, so after taking my money i turned up for the suday session and was told it was only for the guys getting ready for a fight (even though i made it clear that i wanted to train sundays) and as if that wasnt bad enough i turned up to training one day and thay had moved!! this was like a couple of weeks after i had joined and when i was signing up thay didnt tell me thay were planning on moving. as a consiquence of this i ended up paying Â£70 for a years member ship that i couldnt use as travelling to the new gym would of taken to much time out of my weekend.

ko is arguably the best thaiboxing gym in the country so go there.


----------



## FlikstRR

theres 4 seperate locations for KO gyms and the south locations is closest to me and doesnt look like its that well equiped.. looks like a room with matts from the pictures... lol 

im heading to Lumpini tonight to check that out after work.. but they are about equal distance from my house, so i might checkout KO too.


----------



## Mandirigma

Jimi Manuwa (cage rage champ) does BJJ in Novaforca.

Ive seen KO in a few interclubs and their fighters are good.


----------



## Rodders

you know that scorpions is now inBeckenham. wakeling is a p4p fighter and they have other good fighter inc michael wakeling. can't comment on th e quality of instruction but they must be doing something right.


----------



## FlikstRR

Mandirigma: the site DOES look good.. but i got a feeling alot of the focus is on their main two camps (north or east london, i forget).. the south one which is the only viable one for travel seems relatively basic/new.

Rodders: Yeah scorpions was the one i was gonna go for.. i did notice they had moved.. and it makes them about the same distance away from my home as KO and Lumpini.. BUT Lumpini is even closer to work, so it makes sense to try there first (which I did last night)

Lumpinis location is rather small and crowded, but the level of fitness and skill there was the highest average I had seen (by that i mean the majority of people there were fighters or trainign to be fighters.. less part timers/fitness only).. there was a good mix of girls/boys and the instructor and assisant were both v friendly.

I will say the space there is very very limited and it gets HOT... its like training in a sauna!! Which I guess is good overall lol. im going again friday as I have kickboxing next two days tilll my 3 month contract is up.


----------



## Mandirigma

Flicks mate, the south london one is where Jimi trains at.

My mate has done a few sessions at the same place and found it really good. Learnt a few things as well.


----------



## Rodders

lumpini has some good fighters. paulo da silva, marc brown, danny taylor kyle nicol. think the main ko gym is bethnl green. they just opened anew one in west london and that coach is very good


----------



## Rodders

cant forget ruth ashdown too


----------



## FlikstRR

yeah met paulo briefly and Ruth is one of the assistants there to Paul, the main guy it seems.

might go scope out the KO gym in the south then.. just like i said the pictures on their site do them no justice, perhaps im too quick to judge.


----------

